# Old tajima machine/new software compatibility



## maxgknight (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the embroidery industry and have just purchased an old machine (about 20 years). It is the Tajima TME-HC918. I am aware that it is compatible with the new Tajima pulse software, but i am curious to know if I am able to use software that is not made by tajima (hopefully less expensive). I would appreciate any feedback.

Thank you 
Max


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.embird.net/index.htm:)


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooops  Main download page of Embird


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

your machine work with DST file 
what brand of software you will use is not important for the moment.
in time you will know if you need an cheap software or expensive one like PULSE or WILCOM.
for start is not necessary to buy full version of PULSE or WILCOM.


----------



## maxgknight (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you both for the info! I am looking into Embird and other options now


----------



## Rabecca (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you asking about software to create designs, or specifically to export them to the machine? I bought an old Brother industrial this year, and the cheapest option I found for that was Aps-Ethos software. It's not "cheap" at all, but they gave me nice upgrade pricing for my outdated Brother software. I am able to hook directly to the laptop with a serial-to-USB cord and export designs without floppies. I am happy with the outcome but since I wasn't expecting to spend that money, it was quite a hit.

If all you want to do is transfer designs with floppies, your software doesn't matter. You can use a USB floppy drive, about $30 at the computer store, hooked up to any computer, or buy a box for about $300 which allows you to use a USB drive with your machine. Hope that helps.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

don t forget
TME H,TMEF H has only parallel connection.
you need an external reader,with FDD or USB,or an computer,with parallel port and an special software.


----------



## vagabondov (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi, dgeorge
"don t forget
TME H,TMEF H has only parallel connection.
you need an external reader,with FDD or USB,or an computer,with parallel port and an special software"
what do you mean with "special software" 
can you help me to connect TMEF to pc whit parallel connection?
tnx a lot


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Old Versions of Wilcom or Pulse software had the option of parallel connection.
But they were working with Windows 95 or 98.
From Windows XP did not have this feature any more, only for the serial connection(at least Pulse).
If you have such software (or similar), you can send programs using an appropriate cable.

Or you can try this :
JC Corporation | Embroidery Machines | USB Mini Reader

Or an external USB reader for parallel connection.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Max 

Its not computers so much as the technology, even on my Tajima finding floppy drives with internal mechanisms is almost impossible. I upgraded my tmex to USB drive on the machine. I am not sure your machine can do that but, here is what you need , you need to be able to format the floppies as single side disk format, newer computers use HD 1.44MB I believe that TME machines used either the 360KB Single sided format or maybe 720KB Single sided format. You can access command prompt and format disk but here is the catch the drive has to be INTERNAL to the computer, it cannot be a usb connected floppy

Frank


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

For Tajima TMEF,the only possibility to load designs in to machine memory,is to use an external device(reader or computer).
TMEF don t has floppy drive !


----------



## vagabondov (Oct 2, 2018)

dgeorge said:


> For Tajima TMEF,the only possibility to load designs in to machine memory,is to use an external device(reader or computer).
> TMEF don t has floppy drive !


I use the PC connected to the tape drive port, but I lost the software to transfer the .dst file. Do you have an idea of how I can find this software?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I have 2 CD s for PULSE MOSAIC.
Do you have the dongle ?


----------



## vagabondov (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,

my TMEF worked with the tape player, as in the video.
then a technician gave me the tape player with a PC with windows 98 and a software to send the .dst file from the pc to the machine via the cable in the image.
Now the pc with win98 has broken the HD and with him I lost the software that I can no longer find.
There are two alternatives: buy this tool (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Taj...tor-leitor-USB-lector-USB-USB-reader-external -reader / 1367549788.html) or find a software (I would prefer) to send files as before PC death.
How do I find this software?
Pulse mosaic can work? Where can I find it?
thanks for the support


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

If you prefer computer,buy this:

JC Corporation | Embroidery Machines | USB Mini Reader

The software is free,device around 300$.
You can use an computer with new Windows(better to ask),not Win 98.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

You can buy from this Aliexpress store !
I know Richard from many years.


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

compra a richard trabajo con el varios años y hasta ahora no he tenido ningun problema


----------

